# Rabbit tallow?



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I just processed a couple of really fat rabbits and decided to render down the fat. Can I use this in soap or should I just pitch it? 
Thanks
Linda


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I would use it in soap, I don't know the sap value so would do some research for that info before soaping.

I've got soap that has buffalo tallow in it so rabbit tallow should work too. 

I can't wait to hear how this turns out for you. Keep good notes for the next time you have extra rabbit tallow.


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Its a soft tallow. Not runny but not nice and hard like the deer. Think I will wait till I have a little more before making some for testing. Not enough for a batch of soap yet. If I added it to a few different oils I wont know what the rabbit does. Think the only thing I will add will be coconut oil unless I find more info on it. Off to start looking.

Linda


----------



## picklespickles (Nov 3, 2007)

this is interesting


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Freeze it until you have what you need to make your soap. If it's kinda soft then you probably have the right idea to not add soft oils to your soap batch. On the other hand lard can be kinda runny soft and it makes a hard bar.

I think I'll pm Cyndi and get her to weigh in on this conversation. She is a font of knowledge on fatty acids and has been soaping longer than I have and may have actually run across using rabbit tallow.


Oh Cyndi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm guessing it is a lot like chicken? 

Cyndi???


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

From what I've been able to find rabbit tallow has a sap value of .1424 so that is close to beef tallow which is .1405, lard is .138.

Does that answer your question? I'm thinking it will be great soap, I sure hope you come back and post your experience, I'm interested.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i looked and couldn't find a sap value anywhere. i have one for bear fat though.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

There is a yahoo group called Tallow Soapers, in fact, Cyndi is the mod.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Tallow_Soapers/

I'm sure they've addressed every kind of tallow that there is and if you search back, you'll be able to find more info.

Let us know.....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

hmmm, rabbit oil!

Yup, made a soap a few years ago for the Tallow_Soapers Exotic Animal Oil Soap Swap that was made with rabbit oil. About 20-25% of the recipe, I believe.

It was a nice soap. I'd have to look back through the T_S archives, but it was probably combined with Olive, Lard, Palm Kernel flakes.


SAP for 'exotic' Tallows & Animal Oils: 

Bear: .139
Deer .1379
Goat: .1383
Horse: .141
Human: .1403
Rabbit: .143
Sheep: .1383


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Charleen said:


> There is a yahoo group called Tallow Soapers, in fact, Cyndi is the mod.
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Tallow_Soapers/
> 
> I'm sure they've addressed every kind of tallow that there is and if you search back, you'll be able to find more info.
> ...


I'm a member of that group, just don't like posting on those yahoo groups, I like the forums like this one better. Old dog, new tricks kind of thing, ya know.

I knew that Cyndi would have the answer and she's always willing to share information.

Thanks Cyndi.


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I should have thought to look in my yahoo groups. I belong to the Tallow Soapers group. Been years since I made soap. Its great to be back in the groove. Made lard and deer soap so far. My bf loves it and is very supportive of me making more. 

Linda


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

see, now you're going to have to let all of us try your Rabbit soap when it's done. Sounds like fun. .. and a lot of Rabbits....


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

It might be awhile but I have patience. LOL We are due for bunnies Wensday and Thursday. You realize that is suppost to be the coldest days of the week here. So Tom has been in the barn all day making the nest boxes better insulated. I am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best. IS IT SPRING YET?

Linda and Tom


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

do you eat all you bunnies or sell them? are they pets for other people?


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

We plan on putting all the rabbit in the freezer. We gave some for christmas. My kids were raised eating rabbit. So they were happy to get some. My mom is from England and they ate alot of rabbit. She had a cat that would bring them home alive for them. So with the rabbits chickens and the occasional deer our freezer is pretty full. Got 2 deer this year, both hit on the road about 1/2 mile from us. I think its funny we have more deer in the freezer than alot of hunters we know. 

And if we ever have to much rabbit for the freezer Tom has 7 brothers and sisters raised on rabbit too. They are actually waiting to see if we have any for them. In about 4 weeks we will have 19 big enough for the freezer. 

Linda and Tom


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

how do you know how many you will get when rabbits are pregnant?


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont really. The 19 came from 3 litters. There were 21 but 2 died from the cold. (Not covered well enough with fur) We have been averaging 6 a litter but these are their first litters and should be larger this time. From what I have been reading on the Rabbit threads they should be having 8. But with this cold we lost 2 litters. We learned from that and are making better boxes and lots lots more hay for their nests. If you are interested in rabbits there is a forum in the livestock area of this forum. This is where I have been learning alot to take care of mine. I have been reading in the Rabbit, Poultry, Soapmaking and quilting forums. I love Homesteading Today. So much great information.

Linda


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

oh no thank you Linda, I was just asking as you stated about how many you are receiving. I live in a city, and have no clue about raising any live stock. Kinda boring. eh? lol. so I just ask how it is for those that do care for our 4 legged families.


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I lived in a city for 6 years. Was the longest 6 years of my life. Wouldnt know what to do with myself without critters around. First time I have been without a dog tho. Tom is allergic to pets in the house. Altho when the babies had to come into the house he had no objections but you should have seen him scratching. LOL Poor baby and such a sweety. He does have a beagle outside so I spoil her. 

Linda


----------

